# Help with mini/new loft



## BobLoblaw (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, so I am completely new to this. I had a homer pay me a visit for a week or so, and I haven't stopped thinking about him. So here I am. Now thinking about a loft. I will have lots of questions, and I hope that i dont annoy you all. I have tried reading and reading, but most loft designs are for the hard core pigeon breeders, where I am just looking at possibly having a few that I can let fly for a couple hours a day, just to become my little buddies in the back yard.

First off, I live in a small town in southern Ontario. I live in a new subdivision and have a decent backyard with a 12x10 shed. Behind the shed I have 6' tapering off to 3' over a 12' span. Now before I start designing my loft, here is my first real question. 

Should I build a stand alone small loft, or should i build in utilizing part of the shed. I cannot have the entire shed for the birds, but i can use say 4x4 in the corner and have the outdoor "cage" area cut into the back. Does this make sense? Like i walk into my shed, and i can clean have a corner where i open and clean, but they also have the area outside that is caged?

just looking for thoughts here...

mike


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

What is going to be in the shed?? If you are storing a lawnmower (with gas) and lawn and cleaning chemicals and fertilizers I would say it is a bad idea. Likewise is it convenent to walk through the shed to the pigeon area? For those reasons you may be better with a stand alone type loft. They are wonderful birds and welcome to the hobby!!!


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

First make sure you can have pigeons where you live.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the world of pigeons Mike!
What about something like this.............








I built this in one day when I moved and needed a temporary space for my fantails. It's connected to the side of one of my storage sheds. In the winter, I covered it with heavy gauge plastic to keep the wind out.
Their right.......1st check to see if pigeons are allowed where you live, and fumes inside a garage/shed are not good for the birds. They have sensitive respiratory systems.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

A STAND ALONE, BUT MAKE SURE YOU BUILD ONE THAT WONT LET ANY DRAF IN . IT COULD GET MIGHTY COLD Ontario. SO THICK WOOD ITS A MUST FOR THE WINTER AND AWAY FROM THE WINTER WINDS. A 4 BY 4 IS FINE FOR AT LEASE TWO PAIRS, BUT WATCH ONCE THEY START BREEDING YOU WILL NEED THAT SHEDS,LOL, OYEA WELCOME TO PT TALK!!


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

hey mike how are you...i too live in southern ontario..not sure when you posted this but if you need a hand let me know or ideas..i am a third year carpenter as well my new freind jim just outside wheatly taught me alot hes been doing this for 45 years...so he s been there done that when it comes to coops...i also have a stand alone but built it on a small trailer so i can take it out of the shop in spring time and put it anywhere in the yard..saw the idea when googled pigeon coop designs..but the guy had handeles and wheels like a wheelbarrow...took that idea..had a trailer..4 by 8 and put the coop on top..it was too heavy for anything else..barn board and 2 by 4's...make sure you can catch the birds though ..i have four doors to acess them...there smart..


----------

